# are there any External USB powered 1TB hard drives?



## k13

so far ive seen external 1tb hard drives that need to be powered via the mains but are there any External USB powered 1TB hard drives out there?


----------



## morris14cc

i dont think so but you could by a 1tb HDD then get a enclosure for it and do that
whats wrong with the external power though?


----------



## camel lips

morris14cc said:


> i dont think so but you could by a 1tb HDD then get a enclosure for it and do that
> whats wrong with the external power though?


Is this what you are talking about?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136100

calvery makes one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822101088

and so does maxtor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822144021R

But as stated the best way to go would be to buy a SATA HD and a external case.


----------



## morris14cc

camel lips said:


> Is this what you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136100
> 
> calvery makes one
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822101088
> 
> and so does maxtor
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822144021R
> 
> But as stated the best way to go would be to buy a SATA HD and a external case.


yeah but he wants one that doesn need to be plugged into the wall and runs off the computers psu


----------



## camel lips

morris14cc said:


> yeah but he wants one that doesn need to be plugged into the wall and runs off the computers psu


I thought that might be the case.


----------



## lovely?

as far as i know usb's cant carry 12V even off two of 'em, and usb is slow anyways. eSata cannot carry current either, so you would almost definetely have to run off of wall power.


----------



## camel lips

lovely? said:


> as far as i know usb's cant carry 12V even off two of 'em, and usb is slow anyways.


Some of the 2.5 inch  external laptop hard drives come with two seperate USB cords.One is for power the other of course is for data.


----------



## morris14cc

camel lips said:


> Some of the 2.5 inch  external laptop hard drives come with two seperate USB cords.One is for power the other of course is for data.



i forgot to say the 2.5in. drives


----------



## fortyways

I have a WD "passport" drive. It's a 2.5" HDD that connects with one USB 2.0, which acts as both a data and power cable. It's 120GB.

I believe they make 250GB ones now, but I don't know of any 1TB 2.5" portable hard disks.


----------



## brian

yes, they only make 500 gb max for 2.5 inch drives


----------



## camel lips

brian said:


> yes, they only make 500 gb max for 2.5 inch drives


Can't imagine why someone would want a tb in a laptop but I am sure someone will make one soon enough


----------



## brian

why not, laptops are comimg desktops of tomorow


----------



## cohen

i bought an enclosure and bought a 2.5" laptop hard drive.

No need for external power... but i would buy the hard drive and the enclosure like i have done.


----------



## Matt_91

vk3fcll said:


> i bought an enclosure and bought a 2.5" laptop hard drive.
> 
> No need for external power... but i would buy the hard drive and the enclosure like i have done.



Except that as other people have pointed out, 2.5" drives only go to 500GB, whereas he wants a 1TB


----------



## morris14cc

why do you need one without a power cord?


----------



## cohen

morris14cc said:


> why do you need one without a power cord?



Well it is a lot easier to take around.


----------



## username01

*Yes!*

Western Digital Elements 1TB USB2.0 External Hard Drive is USB or Bus Powered. Does not require a power adapter. See: 

http://www.itproportal.com/portal/t...1tb-usb20-external-hard-drive-8999-delivered/


----------



## laznz1

dude this thread had died


----------



## username01

Here's another one - 1TB and uses USB power (but has two 500gb drives inside).

http://www.goharddrive.com/Samsung-1TB-USB-2-0-Dual-Bay-Aluminum-SATA-p/g03-0332.htm


----------

